# Building permits for Post office



## retire09 (Jul 8, 2010)

Is a post Office exempt from permit requirements from the local jurisdiction? My past experience tells me that this is the case but can anyone tell me the statute, law or code that grants the exemption?


----------



## fatboy (Jul 8, 2010)

Depends on the ownership of the building. We have one the is owned by the Postal Service that we don't have any jurisdiction, but we also have one that the building is privately owned, so we do have jurisdiction.

Can't tell you the law/rule that applies, but it's like military bases, we just don't have jurisdiction.


----------



## Bootleg (Jul 8, 2010)

Same with the town I work and live in with a 120+ year old building with the Post Office in it.

Something to do with the Federal ownership.

No the building doesn't meet any ADA Codes.


----------



## High Desert (Jul 8, 2010)

I thinks it's Public Law 100-3, or some number like that. If I can remember some of the text it basically says if it's federally owned you can't require a permit for it. You can however review their set of construction drawings and comment on them within 30 days. They can either take your comments into consideration or simply ignore them. And I think that's all free of charge.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 8, 2010)

For existing PO's we simply ask if we can inspect and have yet to be turned down.  The postmasters even comply with deficiency reports since I believe they wouldn't like the bad PR if grandmother's letter didn't arrive due to fire.  We do however extend the time frame for correction recoimmendations since the Gov works really slow.


----------



## peach (Jul 8, 2010)

Had a postmaster refuse the fire inspection; fire inspector said ok.. call the closest federal fire department for response.. we won't..

30 miles..  (OH, did I mention our fire department HQ was DIRECTLY ACROSS THE STREET FROM THIS POST OFFICE).. probably not.

Funny.. they called back for their fire inspection.

Federal property is exempt from local inspections; federally rented property is probably not..

Push back.. just like you would with any privately owned property.


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Jul 9, 2010)

Federal and State owned properties fall under Sovereignty Rights.  Esentially, a higher power does not have to respond to the requirements of a lesser power.  However, even a higher power has a higher power.  Federal buildings are owned by federal agencies, they in turn have rules that apply.  And they have people who are responsible.  The Post Office has an Inspector General.  Most local Post Masters do not want the IG looking at them for anything.  Most Federal Buildings also have to comply with the rules of the General Services Administration.  GSA also has internal fire and building officials.

I know a number of fire departments where the State or Federal Agencies were unwilling to respond to fire issues.  The fire department issued a letter of non-service to the Agency.  A local agency is not required to provide service to state or federal agency.

This is from a Former Federal Fire Fighter - outsourced job to a local agency.  Stick it to them.


----------



## High Desert (Jul 9, 2010)

Good luck on pushing back on the federal government. I used to have that same mind-set but realized I was wasting time that could be spent on more productive issues. It's their responsiblity and liability for anything that happens in that building. Just ask for the plans and give them your comments.


----------

